# اريد*كتاب*عن*تصميم*نماذج*السباكة



## ghroby (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام*عليكم*ورحمة*الله*وبركاته*انا*مهندس*حديث*العمل*واريد*كتاب*فى*عن*تصميم*النماذج*لانه*هيبقى*مجال*شغلى*ان*شاء*الله


----------



## ديدين (16 سبتمبر 2010)

لا أدري إن كنت قد فهمتك جيدا و لكن هذا كتاب عن قوالب السباكة






*Hans Gastrow, E. Lindner, P. Unger, "Injection Molds: 130 Proven Designs, 3 Edition" *
Hanser Gardner Pubns | 2002 | ISBN: 1569903166 | 313 pages | PDF | 13,7 MB 

Newly updated and now in its third edition "Injection Molds 130 Proven Designs" is a must have for everyone involved with designing and building injection molds. The new edition has been revised and expanded. Outdated designs have been eliminated to make way for new technically developed designs and the overall number has now been increased from 108 designs to 130 designs. 

With contributions from leading industry experts, problem solving is described in the design and manufacture of injection molds. All designs have been tested and proven successful in industry application and the 130 designs are classified as standard. The spectrum of molds covered range from the simplest design to the most complex multi-stage molds. Also included are shortcuts and tips.


التحميل من هنا


تحياتي . . .


----------

